# Taking the chill off the basement in milder weather



## firecracker_77 (Sep 30, 2012)

I really love my Woodstock.  Fired her up tonight when spending time down here watching a movie.  A wonderful little space heater and on natural gas, doesn't add much to my heating cost.  This is vented outside, which to me is still preferable for those willing to spend a few bucks extra on installation.  If you plan on staying in your home for awhile, the extra cost is well worth the lack of moisture and peace of mind of not having unwanted by-products in your space.


----------



## nate379 (Sep 30, 2012)

Non vented heaters aren't even legal in many locales.  I can't see how they would be safe!


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 30, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Non vented heaters aren't even legal in many locales. I can't see how they would be safe!


 
They are sold, so there is demand somewhere.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 2, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> They are sold, so there is demand somewhere.


 
The demand is from those who want a cheap heat source, & are willing to deal with (or ignorant of) the downside of room-vented appliances.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 2, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> The demand is from those who want a cheap heat source, & are willing to deal with (or ignorant of) the downside of room-vented appliances.


 
What I like about the venting is that I can leave the appliance on and not worry about any moisture or gas issues.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 9, 2012)

Not legal in MN. One reason is buildings here a being built so tight. I visit KY often and most older homes are not at all airtight. They still sell alot of kerosene heaters. No thanks. I have a Jotul ventfree in-on a screened deck. Great for those first morning coffees in fall and spring.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not against anyone doing something they like.  Just wouldn't work for me.


----------

